# Just bought 1400 need to get bulk pigment



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Just bought a 1400 epson thinking about going with the bulk pigment dye system off ebay for $100 not sure which way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Best place to get transfer paper.


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Called SuperJet USA. What do you guys think of this brand


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

What I think might to be done is to buy a bulk ink SYSTEM, and then buy the ink seperately from somewhere that specializes in heat transfer ink as not all inks are made the same, and some inks, even pigment inks, will discolor when you press them. With Epson DURABrite inks, for example, black and grey turn green. 

Unless someone knows of a place to buy a CIS for the 1400 that also specializes in heat transfer inks.

I'm leaning toward the 1400 now that I've tested Jet-Pro SofStretch.

That's the transfer paper I'll buy, and I'll get it from Coastal Business Supplies.

For an opaque transfer I'd like to use IronAll Dark, but I'm having a bit of a difficult time using it with our plotter.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if things have changed much, but here's a thread for you anyway. If you buy one and it works, will you update this thread for us?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9331.html#post61452


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

As for SuperJet I have two of their systems, one on my 1400 and one on my 1800 both are abour 6 months old and no problems what so ever with leakage or clogging. I am running sublimation ink on the 1400 and pigment on the 1800.


----------



## tmoney68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chani said:


> Unless someone knows of a place to buy a CIS for the 1400 that also specializes in heat transfer inks.


 Alpha has a system using their magic flow system and heat transfer inks.

MagicFlow! CISS - Continuous Ink System


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Well Guys I ordered the cis pigment from SuperJet, Should have it in a few days. Someone told me that a company called Global Impressions also have pretty good paper. Im gonna shop around , plus Best Blanks is about 20 mins from my home. What do you guys use for software . Friends say all i need is photo shop.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For paper, I HIGHLY recommend you try Jet-Pro SofStretch from Coastal Business. They're one of our forum's sponsors and offer a discount to members. 

For software, we use CorelDRAW X3.


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Thankyou Chani.


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

I grew up using Corel for software and the new version X4 can actually enhance low res images in photo paint. You can d/l a 15 day trial direct from Corel.com


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,
I will be buying the epson 1400 may buy to one for sub and the other for pigment inks to do black shirts.. just making sure that the epson 1400 does have CIS bulk ink system in Pigment Ink correct. you said you found the Pigment ink threw Super Jet..


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

Super jet.. ?? what the link cant find. trying to order the bulk ink for the pigment ink for the Epson 1400.. Anybody know where to buy pigment ink for the 1400


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Vee,

Check here:

Inkjetfly.com - Professional Choice of Ink Supply for Inkjet Printers BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

BDave said:


> Just bought a 1400 epson thinking about going with the bulk pigment dye system off ebay for $100 not sure which way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Best place to get transfer paper.


It is either dye or pigment. The 1400 is dye ink.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> Hi Vee,
> 
> Check here:
> 
> Inkjetfly.com - Professional Choice of Ink Supply for Inkjet Printers BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS


This seems to be where you can get it Vee. However I hope some of you have a good track record of this system. Remeber print heads on printers are designed for type of ink they use. Pigment type printers tend to have a larger print head because pigment ink is more of a gel then a water solution. However if a few of you have a track record then it would be great to know.


----------



## tmoney68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chani said:


> Hi Vee,
> 
> Check here:
> 
> Inkjetfly.com - Professional Choice of Ink Supply for Inkjet Printers BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS


That's the one I have, only I bought the empty system and bulk Everlast ink


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

badalou said:


> This seems to be where you can get it Vee. However I hope some of you have a good track record of this system. Remeber print heads on printers are designed for type of ink they use. Pigment type printers tend to have a larger print head because pigment ink is more of a gel then a water solution. However if a few of you have a track record then it would be great to know.


That's what I was thinking, Lou.

But the pigment ink in my CIS is just like the dye ink in consistency. VERY liquid.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> That's what I was thinking, Lou.
> 
> But the pigment ink in my CIS is just like the dye ink in consistency. VERY liquid.


you think! When I worked for Eson they sent me to Dallas for training and I saw pigment ink there under a microscope.. it looks the same.. but pigment ink is small plastic particales in a gel. Dye was colored water..


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks Lou, and Chani... I wanted to make sure they had a CIS for the pigment ink for the 1400 .. It looks like I will purchase 2 Epson 1400 machines.. one for sub and the other for pigment and BOTH have CIS options !!! thanks so much you guys..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you buying refurbs from Epson? They're WAY cheap right now! Heck, even the 1800 is a really decent price at the moment! 

Lou, I'll defer to you. If you've seen it under a microscope, I'll trust you.  They sure LOOK the same (not under a microscope  ), but I'm sure they're not.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

Chani said:


> Are you buying refurbs from Epson? They're WAY cheap right now! Heck, even the 1800 is a really decent price at the moment!
> 
> Lou, I'll defer to you. If you've seen it under a microscope, I'll trust you.  They sure LOOK the same (not under a microscope  ), but I'm sure they're not.


Hi Chani,
yes I have been looking at the Epson site.. I got 5 jobs lined up and a killer deal on a shop..my uncle has a serious hookup.. I need sub and pigment ink. to start out with. in a month I will buy a Roland Versacamm vp 500 .. wasnt sure if the 1400 Epson or the 1800 would be better.. so hard to figure out!! I want cis on both Sub and pigment ink. wanted to spend on 2 machines no more than $1000 along with the CIS for both?? and wanted at least 13x19 (which) the 1400 Epson will do but the Epson 1800 prints up to 11x14... that being said if I could get the Epson 1800 and able to get the CIS in Both Sub and Pigment under a $1000 including the CIs and inks I will buy like NOW!!!! can this happen???


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it may be doable!  Especially with the specials that Epson has right now!!!

I'm pretty sure the 1800 will print 13x19, too...

Actually, I'm not sure about coming in under $1000 if one of them is for DyeSub. I've checked on those inks, and WOW are they expensive!!!


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

queenVee said:


> Super jet.. ?? what the link cant find. trying to order the bulk ink for the pigment ink for the Epson 1400.. Anybody know where to buy pigment ink for the 1400


 
www.superjetusa.com


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

do you think it's better to have two separate printers than a hybrid 4880?


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

queenVee said:


> Hi Chani,
> yes I have been looking at the Epson site.. I got 5 jobs lined up and a killer deal on a shop..my uncle has a serious hookup.. I need sub and pigment ink. to start out with. in a month I will buy a Roland Versacamm vp 500 .. wasnt sure if the 1400 Epson or the 1800 would be better.. so hard to figure out!! I want cis on both Sub and pigment ink. wanted to spend on 2 machines no more than $1000 along with the CIS for both?? and wanted at least 13x19 (which) the 1400 Epson will do but the Epson 1800 prints up to 11x14... that being said if I could get the Epson 1800 and able to get the CIS in Both Sub and Pigment under a $1000 including the CIs and inks I will buy like NOW!!!! can this happen???


 
This is definatly doable, but with a minor cavet, in order to get a CIS and Sub ink cheap you will have to go to chinese ink (which I have been using for a while with no issues)

Epson 1400 Costco has them on the web site for $289, Best Buy usually has them on sale for $249.

Epson 1800, find a local computer wholesaler, I got mine for $480 and there was $100 rebate at the time.

Superjet has chinese sub ink on sale for $120 (for all six colour) for the 1400 and the CIS isn't that much $45.99

they also have the CIS with Pigment ink for the 1800 for $129

So do the math, $249 + $480 + $120 + $45.99 + $129 = $1023

Plus shipping for your CIS and minus whatever rebate epson has at the moment and you will be pretty close.

Now back to the chinese sublimation ink. I have been using it for about six months and have had good results on shirts and mugs, as well as tiles Unisub sheet stock. I would say that there is about a 5% difference from using Sawgrass ink which we had originally, but at 1/10th of the cost I can live with it.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

secondary side note, Costco.ca (canadian site) has the printer for $289, costco.com has it listed at $299. 

I think that is the first product I have ever seen from Costco that is cheaper here in Canada.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> you think! When I worked for Eson they sent me to Dallas for training and I saw pigment ink there under a microscope.. it looks the same.. but pigment ink is small plastic particales in a gel. Dye was colored water..


Hey Lou, 

I've seen this info out on the net, back when researching the pigment ink. My hub wanted me to switch out our Canon ink with pigment to save money. I decided to go against it for this reason. I was so busy at the time, if I ended up with clogs, it would have landed me in a bad place.

Chani's using pigment in her Canon. I'm hoping things go well. I may do this if Chani has continued success.


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 1400 and I bought my bulk system from Texas Original Graphics for $99. I think the bulk ink system is the Niagra IV that they sell for the 1400.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it a pigment ink system?


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello everyone

I have not been posting since becoming a member sometime back, but have learned from all you expertise. 
Ran into a major problem as I am in the Caribbean, can't run out and buy a printer and bulk system. 
My 1280 died and I have to get a totally new set up for my pigment inks which I have been using.
Just want to make sure that I am getting the correct equipment. 

Looking at the 1400 as replacement. Have viewed the Bigfoot 1400 CIS on inkjet fly. Will this be the correct one for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I received my CIS for the 1400 today, will be getting my printer tomorrow. Was really impressed with the service from Ink Jet Fly. They already email to see if I need help with priming and connecting.
Told them that he printer won't arrive until tomorrow. 
Was informed that I can go ahead with the priming and given instructions about the easiest way to do it, so when the printer arrives all I have to do is install.

That took off the stress of rushing through it tomorrow and panicking when it don't prime properly like I did with the old system.

Will let you know how it all turn out.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that the epson 1400 with the CIS from Inkjetfly is a dream. No problems with set up, the tubes are not cumbersome, no loose bottles, and the speed make the 1280 look like a snail.


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

Another great system with detail info and waste ink kit.

ink republic's 1400 cis & installation picture
InkRepublic.com - Your Best Source For Continuous Ink System - 3800 CIS, R2400 CIS, R1800 CIS, R260 CIS, 1400 CIS, C120 CIS


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

So are these ink systems above working well for transfers? 

There isn't any feedback on the performance of the inks?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Chani said:


> For paper, I HIGHLY recommend you try Jet-Pro SofStretch from Coastal Business. They're one of our forum's sponsors and offer a discount to members.
> 
> For software, we use CorelDRAW X3.


 
BUT...tshirtsupplies.com sells it sooooooo much cheaper!!!!!!

8.5x11 100sheets 50.00 !!

.....and I do believe that they have 11x17 but you have to call or email them.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW .20 a sheet cheaper Nice find...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> WOW .20 a sheet cheaper Nice find...


...from reading the forums endlessly!!lol!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> BUT...tshirtsupplies.com sells it sooooooo much cheaper!!!!!!
> 
> 8.5x11 100sheets 50.00 !!
> 
> .....and I do believe that they have 11x17 but you have to call or email them.


Yup....I posted that before I knew about tshirtsupplies.com.


----------



## shaka (Oct 11, 2008)

how is it going with your 1400 and alpha's magic flow? i plan to do the same. help.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

I've found the 1400 to be a pretty good and fast printer, set up with a bulk ink pigment ink system it is fulfilling my needs.


----------



## shaka (Oct 11, 2008)

where and what bulk system do you use?


----------



## hughdunit (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
Im new to this site and have just been looking at your posts regarding CISS systems.
I recently purchased a system from a compnay here in Melbourne , Australia.
rihac.com
Cant complian.
Works like a dream and I got great support.
Im pretty sure they ship to the US..
anyways thats my 2 cents..
Great forum.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:welcome: Hugh.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

got my CIS from Inkjetfly.com - Best Selling CIS for Professional Photographers. Tech support Leo Chang. very helpful.


----------



## Didyal10 (Feb 7, 2008)

OK guys, I have a dilema. I want to print on Black and Dark T shirts. Currently I have A Brother GT- 514. I am thinking about using WoW Transfer Paper. To be specific: The WoW Professional 7.1 sinse My clients are looking for dark T shirt high quality. for example, Ring Spun, Organic, Bamboo. Things Green. I know, to make a heat transfer with this medium can be pretty pricy. You sound like expert. I need your best advice please. Thanks for sharing.
Didyal


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

derventquant said:


> got my CIS from Inkjetfly.com - Best Selling CIS for Professional Photographers. Tech support Leo Chang. very helpful.


 
Good luck with it! Will you let us know how you like it?


----------

